# new signature



## RuthC86 (Mar 11, 2008)

What do you think of my new sig? any alternations needed?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

It's very cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's great. I can't even make my own.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That's nice, I like the rose colored background


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cute!!!


----------

